# bait girl on tybee pier !!!!!!



## sea crowe (Oct 4, 2005)

have y'all seen this girl selling bait and tackle on the pier ?
WOW !!!!!!!!!

she started off this morning in sweats, then ended up in her bikini
WOW !!!!!

did i mention WOW !!!!!

oh and i almost forgot, i caught 8 keeper whiting, a spanish mackeral, and a bonnethead. dinner was good tonight


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Yep', ole Dean knows how to market stuff ..........in all his businesses he puts the finest looking thing he can find out front. Yep', betcha 40% of the sales from that bait shack come from the "eye candy" factor.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

i think actually tommy runs that joint and went to florida for a few days fishing and left these chicks runnin the place. slowest his business has been since he started i might add. their only their for this wends thru sat so enjoy while it last.


----------



## bubba 250 (Aug 22, 2005)

*hope*

i sure hope their still there when i get there good looking girls selling bait got to love that     bubba 250


----------



## jbrown (Apr 30, 2003)

Someone needs to post a picture!!! Jim


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

ill post one today or tommorow but they will be gone sunday there only watching the place for a couple days. Hell ive been rollin the dam thing in and out for em nearly every day! No pun intended


----------



## bigdaddy77 (Jun 16, 2005)

there lot's of bait girls out this weekend  my eyes are tired.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

you aint fibbin their boss hog.


----------



## Deep_Sea_Gull (Dec 14, 2005)

This thread is _useless_ without pictures.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2005)

bigdaddy77 said:


> there lot's of bait girls out this weekend  my eyes are tired.


Big Daddy,

Talking for the brothers in TENN and VA. Rented
our house out for the race. Easy money. Mike
and I will probably start our series of trips to see
our sister or sleep on the pier. I remember once 
we caught about twenty spanish on mullet. Are
they in? Heard you have been catching big trout.

Ray Osborne
Bristol


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

What bluerunner siad!!!!!


----------

